# Any advice on making a budgie feel comfortable outside of the cage?



## jacquesadit (Mar 8, 2018)

Me again! I know I've pretty much been spamming this site, ahh! I'm just so glad to find a place to voice my concerns and find advice!
So my young budgie Dodge has been with me for five days, and I've let him out of the cage several times. I'm letting him settle in a little before I try to hand tame him, but he'll hop onto a plastic perch I have quite happily so I can take him back into his cage.
He really likes it out of the cage and does most of his chattering when he's out, (he's quite quiet inside his cage, is that normal?) but the issue is, he barely moves from a single spot above a tall cabinet in my bedroom. I know budgies feel safer on higher perches, but do you think he'll grow out of this eventually and start to come and perch lower down? I'm giving him time, and I imagine when I start to hand tame him he'll be more inclined to come and sit with me, but is there anything I can do in the meantime to make him feel more secure coming down onto a lower point? Would it be worthwhile to invest in a stand to put near me so he'll have somewhere comfortable to be?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I think that at the moment, the reason he's seeking a high up place is exactly why you said; he feels safe there. 

Point being, there's no reason for him to want to sit near you on a stand even if you got one as he's not bonded to you yet and doesn't feel the need to be near you. 

It sounds like he's comfortable around you but to him you are more of an accessory than a friend. Obviously, the latter part comes with time. Work on taming and bonding with him at his pace (check the forum's stickies for more information) and eventually he should want to spend time near you :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*StarlingWings has offered you excellent advice. :thumbup:*


----------



## jacquesadit (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you very much! I'll work on bonding with him!


----------

